# DIY TRACK SAW



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Neat ideas here.

DIY TRACK SAW #1

DIY TRACK SAW #2


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks Gene


----------



## davidpettinger (Aug 21, 2009)

Good ideas, I just happen to have a piece of that metal track for that flooring in the garage.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

While cogitating, I thought of an improvement using T-Track and a T-Bar. 
Mount the T-Bar on the saw and the track on/in a piece of good plywood. 
With a little more cogitating, a super precise guide for the router could be devised, also.
Sorta like the Eurkazone concept.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Jeez, that guy got mauled by nasty comments in Youtube. Is he a LJ? If so, he'd be used to it. It's a great idea; I've used straight pieces 8' long, but never thought of a track for guidance. Sometimes I've even used an angle-iron bedrail as a guide, but wondered how I could keep from wandering away from the straightedge. Thumbs up!


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Just got off the phone with Peach Tree. Their item #s 1032 and 1033 miter t track and mating t bar are a perfect fit for the track saw wannabe. 
Ordered enough for an 8' guide. 
There will be some excess material so, I thought a router guide for dados, rabbets and other grooving.
Need to think on that one, though.


----------



## robertp (Jun 6, 2010)

I've made about a billion (exageration) shooting boards that have moldered their way into oblivion over the years. I have to confess I never thought of this idea and I'm ashamed. I'm usually in a big hurry and rip off the factory edge on a sheet of plywood and screw it back on as a fence and than rip along it and voila, another shooting board to leave out in the rain. This looks much better although you need another saw to avoid having to mount'unmount track. Wait a minute, how about a boat that clips on the saw base.

The comments on YOutube were nasty. I guess the guy shouldn't have been so smug about his track saw, any idiot knows its not the same as a TRACKSAW, I'm sure he does. Just more people out to correct and be outraged.


----------



## mIps (Oct 10, 2012)

Why not invert the whole idea and put the groove on the bottom of the saw and the raised rail on the board? You'd lose a little cutting depth but you could at least use the saw without the board and not have to bolt & unbolt the rail from the bottom of the saw. Also saves the cost of a 2nd saw.
Seems like it might work. Might have to try it…


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow! Thanks Gene.

I happen to have two circular saws sitting around and only need one of them for regular cutting. Looks like I just found a great idea for dedicating the other CS for doing "track" duty. Also happen to have spare T-track, so this is a must-do project! Thanks!


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Hey Mike,
You are welcome.
I built the one with some track and inserts from Peachtree. I used wing nuts on my bolts. Change over takes 30 seconds, if that.









It's a very accurate method and tear out (with a decent blade) is non existent.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Gene,
I do have to say that without a tracking CS, I have wasted enough partial sheets of ply, just to get a small enough piece to size on the TS with minimal chance of KB.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Not to brag mike but, this track saw is so accurate, I don't need to trim ply. Now, my measuring is sometimes off. :-(


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks for the post. Great idea and so simple.


----------



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

Gene, if you have the time, it'd be great if you could make that into a project. I know I need to make something like this, oh, yesterday(?) since I have no workspace any more!

Can you show us a picture of the entire track, the end, and I assume your just clamping it to the plywood?

I must admit, I wonder if a 48" track would be more versatile.

Thanks for the leads!


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi Milo,
Here is the only other picture on my computer.








I agree, 8' is hard to maneuver in tight spaces. I made another one at 50" for cross cutting ply. The saw I used is a Skill 77 worm drive. It already had holes in the base to attach the track insert. Cut your insert to length and attach it. I used appropriately sized bolts and wing nuts. You'll note that my insert sticks out about 1.5" in front of the saw plate. This engages the track before the blade can contact the wood to be cut. 
Then cut a length of what is sold as 3/4 ply. cut it 2" wider than the plate on your saw. This allows for clamps that will not interfere with the movement of the saw. With the track insert installed, gauge and mark where you need to cut the dado in the length of ply. You want the saw to rip a bit off the guide's edge the first time you use it. This insures that in use, you can accurately locate the cut.
Using a router table, cut the dado to fit your track's width and depth. (I used "mini track" from Peachtree) 
Attach the guide using counter sunk screws or, epoxy.
Done!


----------

